# MIDI Study Packs 50% OFF IN NOV - $12 each, 1-7 Bundle $65



## BenBotkin (Jan 1, 2022)

As part of my Big November Sale at Forte Composer Academy, all my MIDI Study Pack products are dropping in price by around 50%. My MIDI Study Pack Alpha Bundle is dropping to a new all-time low price of $65 (usually $125). This nets you the first seven MIDI study packs at an average of just over $9 each (reg $25 apiece). You can also nab individual MIDI study packs (1-9) for $12 each during the sale. https://store.fortecomposeracademy.com/ https://store.fortecomposeracademy.com/






The idea behind the MIDI study pack is to create a single in-depth orchestration and composition lesson based on the MIDI files of a particular piece of mine. This provides the opportunity for the kind of detailed study one would undertake with full orchestra scores, but there are a few advantages provided by having access to the MIDI over conventional notation:

Learn more about full orchestra writing without needing to read sheet music (or read it well)
Use one of the library specific packs (#3 - Tallinn, #6 - Metropolis Ark 1, #7 - Metropolis Ark 2) as a springboard for becoming familiar with that library, if you have it
Apply the MIDI data to your own libraries to become familiar with their capabilities and limits
Observe voicing, arrangement, and orchestration principles from the MIDI
Observe how CC dynamics, note starts/ends, velocity, and tempo map modifications can be used for expression
Read the PDF guide and learn from it's observations and suggestions
Use the MIDI of one of the more dense, full orchestra pieces to balance your orchestral template
Practice your MIDI mixing skills by working on someone else's music
Practice your AUDIO music skills by accessing the included sectional WAV stems
Move the MIDI parts to other instruments or sections, for quick experimentation with different instrument blends
Move MIDI parts up, down or around to experiment with different voicing structures
Fight G.A.S. (Gear Acquisition Syndrome) by learning to better use the tools you already have! Save buckets! 






Each of the nine MIDI Study Packs comes with the following files:


*.mid* - This is a MIDI file, which can be opened in any DAW or notation program (although opening it in a DAW like Cubase or Logic is recommended).
*.cprs* - There are two Cubase 11 project files: one with plugins and one with NO plugins in the event that you have trouble loading the project due to missing or incompatible plugins (as a few users have experienced). The only reason to use the .cpr over the MIDI is so you can see the additional volume automation I am doing in Cubase, and to see how I am using FX.
*.wav* - This is the final, mixed version of the piece for your listening reference.
*.wav stems* - In the event that you want to recreate the piece with your own libraries, you might find listening to these stems useful for reference reasons. (only current exception: MSP#3)
*.pdf *- Readme and Study Guide
And here is the link to the store, where you can find all products on sale (and my other products as well!): https://store.fortecomposeracademy.com/

Thanks!

Ben (Forte Composer Academy)


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 1, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Based on the great feedback I had about the MIDI study packs recently, I created four new ones based off of commonly requested/liked pieces of mine, put them in a bundle, and am offering my best selling MIDI Study Pack (Commanding the Fleet) for a very special January only promotional price of $2. Usually it's $25. https://store.fortecomposeracademy.com/midi-study-pack-1-commanding-the-fleet
> 
> ...



Awesome! (I also started one of your others. So, I will post that at some point.)


----------



## lucky909091 (Jan 2, 2022)

I wanted to purchase the whole bundle but there is no option to save the voucher during the paying process with Paypal.
Same when selecting credit card. No voucher option.
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 2, 2022)

lucky909091 said:


> I wanted to purchase the whole bundle but there is no option to save the voucher during the paying process with Paypal.
> Same when selecting credit card. No voucher option.
> What am I doing wrong?


What price are you seeing versus what price were you expecting? 

When I click the link above, the coupon code is in the URL and gets applied.


----------



## widescreen (Jan 2, 2022)

@BenBotkin 
Contacted you on your corrected support mail address mentioned in the newsletter on Saturday, but never heard anything. Does the address work?


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 3, 2022)

lucky909091 said:


> I wanted to purchase the whole bundle but there is no option to save the voucher during the paying process with Paypal.
> Same when selecting credit card. No voucher option.
> What am I doing wrong?


Hi! Sorry for the delay--was unavailable on Sunday.

The cart/discount functions on my course host platform are a little limited, but you can use either the coupon code or, if you follow the coupon link, https://store.fortecomposeracademy.com/?coupon=MIDIMADNESS (also posted above), then the coupon code is already activated. That's probably why you don't see an option to enter one. I plaster the coupon code all over for the benefit of the folks that make their way onto my site without the discounted link. 

The reg price for the bundle is $125. With the discount (via link or code), it drops to $75. So if you see a $75 price tag on the bundle, it's already discounted.

Sorry for the confusion, and let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 3, 2022)

widescreen said:


> @BenBotkin
> Contacted you on your corrected support mail address mentioned in the newsletter on Saturday, but never heard anything. Does the address work?


Hey @widescreen I just got back on support stuff this morning after taking yesterday off, but it's a good thing you asked because I had to sift through my spam folder to find your message! 

Will get back to you right away.


----------



## odod (Jan 3, 2022)

bought it! but having no joy since i don't have all the libraries ... but the midi itself is very useful! 
thanks


----------



## widescreen (Jan 3, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Hey @widescreen I just got back on support stuff this morning after taking yesterday off, but it's a good thing you asked because I had to sift through my spam folder to find your message!
> 
> Will get back to you right away.


And next one sold.  

Would there be the possibility to export the Cubase projects so they can be imported in Studio One or other DAWs, for example? I have not found any other method, yet.
Would make life easier.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 3, 2022)

widescreen said:


> And next one sold.
> 
> Would there be the possibility to export the Cubase projects so they can be imported in Studio One or other DAWs, for example? I have not found any other method, yet.
> Would make life easier.


I'm planning to experiment with XML files this week to see if that's an easier format for some--2 folks have already requested it this week.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 3, 2022)

widescreen said:


> And next one sold.
> 
> Would there be the possibility to export the Cubase projects so they can be imported in Studio One or other DAWs, for example? I have not found any other method, yet.
> Would make life easier.


For clarification, you are able to import the MIDI files into Studio One, even if it's not the preferred format, correct?


----------



## widescreen (Jan 3, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> For clarification, you are able to import the MIDI files into Studio One, even if it's not the preferred format, correct?


MIDI works. But it lacks for example all automation data.


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 3, 2022)

I bought Commanding the Fleet! MIDI imports fine into Reaper - tempo map, CC, all good. Sounds great - it's enlightening to hear the libraries I already have sounding so good - it has a strong anti-GAS effect.


----------



## lucky909091 (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks, Ben.
Now it worked and I got the discount!

Edit: Ben, just to let you know:
I opened project 2 (Hillsdale) in Cubase Pro 11.0.41 and the tempo informations are there in a separate tempo track.
No need to additionally load the MIDI file (as you recommend in your accompanying PDF).

I will try the other 6 projects during the forthcoming days and let you know how they work in 
Cubase Pro 11.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 3, 2022)

lucky909091 said:


> Thanks, Ben.
> Now it worked and I got the discount!
> 
> Edit: Ben, just to let you know:
> ...


Good to know, and glad it's working! I'll have to review the instruction in that PDF.

Thanks for the sale, BTW!


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 3, 2022)

widescreen said:


> MIDI works. But it lacks for example all automation data.


XML UPDATE: I can export XMLs, I'm having a hard time getting Cubase to export automation data with them. Are there advantages to XML for you over MIDI even if I can't resolve the automation issue?


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 3, 2022)

widescreen said:


> MIDI works. But it lacks for example all automation data.


I wonder what automation data is lacking (?) … all the changes I needed were in the midi. 



odod said:


> bought it! but having no joy since i don't have all the libraries ... but the midi itself is very useful!
> thanks



I found CSW sounded great in place of Berlin WW. In some cases Ben is using the Factory Kontakt instruments (eg old VSL ). 

Which libraries are you missing? 

The percussion was the most difficult for me to reproduce.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 3, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> I wonder what automation data is lacking (?) … all the changes I needed were in the midi.


CC (like cc11, cc1) automation comes embedded in the MIDI files, but Cubase track automation does not. I generally use a combination of both. So yes, you have some of the automation in the MIDI, but not necessarily all of it. For example: if I use "instrument tracks" in Cubase, any main project view automation I input doesn't export with the MIDI file, and, so far, I can't get the XML to capture this info either.

For MIDI study pack 3, I went through a ridiculously laborious multi-step copy/paste process to move the cubase volume automations I made into the CC7 parameter of the MIDI file so that it would export along with modulation and expression data. I don't think I have the mental/emotional/spiritual bandwidth to do this for the other study packs. 

If someone knows a straightforward way of doing this, that would be amazing, but I can't find any info online for a streamlined /practical way to export cubase track automation.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 3, 2022)

tc9000 said:


> I bought Commanding the Fleet! MIDI imports fine into Reaper - tempo map, CC, all good. Sounds great - it's enlightening to hear the libraries I already have sounding so good - it has a strong anti-GAS effect.


Hey, I should totally market these packs that way!

"Overcome your crippling gear acquisition syndrome by... Buying another thing!"

Maybe theres a market for a 12-week, 12-step anti-G.A.S. online course...


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 3, 2022)

OK it does sound ironic when you put it like that - but for those of us who have maybe aquired a few* libraries and yet are also newer to MIDI orchestration, there is a real danger of falling into the "_Once I get that next string library - the one with the 12 levels of dynamics, and the true legato transitions... then I'll sound great_" trap. It's a sobering moment when you load some well-written MIDI orchestration data and you hear the library you thought was a bit meh now sounds like... well something like a real movie score. And then you realise what you are missing is _knowledge_, not _things_ and that you can't buy a skill, you have to develop it.

There's something magical about making people appreciate what they already have.

*HAHAHA


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 3, 2022)

You should make "lite" versions for people who don't own every high end library out there...


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 3, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> You should make "lite" versions for people who don't own every high end library out there...


I’m not quite picturing what this would look like. One doesn’t “need” the libraries Ben used. (imho) Add your own libraries and adjust to taste.


----------



## LandWaterSky (Jan 3, 2022)

I just purchased the Alpha Pack and look forward to going through the various lessons and media. I'm a Studio One user, btw. I think somebody else said they were, too.


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 3, 2022)

LandWaterSky said:


> I just purchased the Alpha Pack and look forward to going through the various lessons and media. I'm a Studio One user, btw. I think somebody else said they were, too.


I use Studio One also.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 3, 2022)

You could try exporting an AAF file if you need track automation included


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 3, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> I’m not quite picturing what this would look like. One doesn’t “need” the libraries Ben used. (imho) Add your own libraries and adjust to taste.


I do agree..but let's say, in addition to the "full" version, include a version for something like BBCSO Discovery, with native Cubase plugins (if it's a .cpr file). Having Cubase giving you dozens of warnings about missing libraries and Fx is not fun.. Just a thought. Anyhow,I'm going to buy it and see what happens.


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 3, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> I do agree..but let's say, in addition to the "full" version, include a version for something like BBCSO Discovery, with native Cubase plugins (if it's a .cpr file). Having Cubase giving you dozens of warnings about missing libraries and Fx is not fun.. Just a thought. Anyhow,I'm going to buy it and see what happens.


Ohhh … I wasn’t loading Cubase without the libraries, I was using the midi only. Yeah if I saw a bunch of “error” dialogs in the beginning that would be annoying I guess.


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 3, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> Ohhh … I wasn’t loading Cubase without the libraries, I was using the midi only. Yeah if I saw a bunch of “error” dialogs in the beginning that would be annoying I guess.


Also having something for “free” libraries like BBCSO Discover could be cool too.


----------



## widescreen (Jan 4, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> XML UPDATE: I can export XMLs, I'm having a hard time getting Cubase to export automation data with them. Are there advantages to XML for you over MIDI even if I can't resolve the automation issue?


OK, I didn't know that the export function does not include the missing automation data. If it cannot be included that way then I see now advantage. At least for me.
But thanks for trying.


----------



## widescreen (Jan 4, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> You could try exporting an AAF file if you need track automation included


Oh, another possible method? @BenBotkin


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 4, 2022)

widescreen said:


> Oh, another possible method? @BenBotkin


Will look into this one today!


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 4, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> You could try exporting an AAF file if you need track automation included


Just gave this a shot--so far as I can tell, AAF only exports audio and video files (and the edit information for them, like automation). It does not appear to recognize MIDI files for export at all. 

(tagging @widescreen as it's relevant to him, too)


----------



## cedricm (Jan 4, 2022)

I bought Commanding the Fleet since the price was right, given I'm using Studio One and have almost none of the libraries used in the piece.

The studies would be much more interesting to me if a Studio One project was included of course.

The DAW notwithstanding, you may want to consider writing for a single library at a time, such as BBCSO or EWHO Opus. Even if it's Berlin this or Cinesamples that, it would be easier to apprehend the idiosyncrasies of one editor at a time.

For multiple libraries, EW Composer would be a prime candidate since it's at most a single month subscription away.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 5, 2022)

cedricm said:


> I bought Commanding the Fleet since the price was right, given I'm using Studio One and have almost none of the libraries used in the piece.
> 
> The studies would be much more interesting to me if a Studio One project was included of course.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback! Your thoughts make sense--there are definitely messy aspects to the multi-library approach of the midi pack you bought, and having the project available in your own DAW format would be ideal. Packs 3 (Tallinn), 6 (M Ark 1) and 7 (M Ark 2) are actually created with a single library since those pieces were written as demos for thise libraries. 

And actually, none of these pieces for written specifially to be in a MIDI study pack, but were appropriated for that purpose. 

If I did make a pack or two with new compositions created specifially for study packs, what do you find more interesting--seeing how libraries are used for realism, or seeing compositional/orchestration principles in action (even if realism suffers thru use of an elementry library)?


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 5, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Hey, I should totally market these packs that way!
> 
> "Overcome your crippling gear acquisition syndrome by... Buying another thing!"
> 
> Maybe theres a market for a 12-week, 12-step anti-G.A.S. online course...



You jest, but I genuinely think there might be a market for it. I think I'm suffering far less from GAS than the forum average here, but still I thought "Hey, for 2$ if it prevents a single library purchase in the future I just need to try this". Not sure what to expect beyond that, but I'm looking forward to dive in when I have some time free. Thank you for this opportunity!


----------



## ism (Jan 5, 2022)

I think that there's two main ways these packs are valuable.

1st in terms of the composition, and the notes, and the ability to look at the notes via the midi. 

And distinctly, though just as importantly, the ability to understand how the particular quality of the composition was drawn out of the particular library. 

Your Berlin Strings demo for instance (currently not available as a study pack), is singular in that it draws a partially quality of lyricism out of Berlin Strings. 

Commanding the fleet, by contrast, is interesting to me specifically for how it mixes the OT wind soloist with Soaring Strings. 

Soaring Strings itself, however is a different kind of library from Berlin Strings, Tallin etc, in that it's musicality is so baked in that I can't say I feel much need to a midi pack to study get there, and the library level. So the value here is in the compositional structure more than the library musicality. 

I guess my point is that the library specifically quality of this, while not the whole of the value, is certainly quite significant, at least for certain libraries.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 5, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> You should make "lite" versions for people who don't own every high end library out there...


Thanks for the feedback! It's an interesting thought, and one I've considered a little, but not much. If I went this route, what would be more intriguing to you: emphasis on how to make the samples sound good (even if basic), or principles of composition/orchestration/arrangement (where basic samples are little hindrance)?


----------



## lucky909091 (Jan 5, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Thanks for the feedback! It's an interesting thought, and one I've considered a little, but not much. If I went this route, what would be more intriguing to you: emphasis on how to make the samples sound good (even if basic), or principles of composition/orchestration/arrangement (where basic samples are little hindrance)?


Principles of arrangement with well-known virtual instrument libraries.


----------



## ism (Jan 5, 2022)

Just brainstorming here ... but what distinguishes this from every other orchestration course that YouTube is trying to sell me, is that it represents professional work deeply engaged with the nuance and sweet spots and the general shape of the expressive space of particular libraries. 

A generic couse on orchestration by Ben would of course be a good thing also, but it's not what's uniquely valuable about the specific concept of the midi packs.

What would be interesting, and address some of the issue of needing to have all the right libraries, might be attempts to translate these compositions to different libraries. Which I'd argue, in most cases, is going to be more of a reinterpretation than a simple translation. 

But perhaps anyone wanting to get stuck into such a reinterpretation might be offered a free copy of the midi pack, or some such, and then the reinterpretations in different libraries could be included as a bonus material for each pack. 

But a "lowest common denominator" approach that either "standardizes" on the cheapest library, or a adopt a sufficiently generic approach that attempts to make compose with midi data designed to be simply cut and pasted ... well I'm sure that from Ben this would still be better that most of the crap that YouTube ads are constantly trying to sell me ... but I also feel that this would risk very much diluting the concept and value of these study packs.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 5, 2022)

ism said:


> But a "lowest common denominator" approach that either "standardizes" on the cheapest library, or a adopt a sufficiently generic approach that attempts to make compose with midi data designed to be simply cut and pasted ... well I'm sure that from Ben this would still be better that most of the crap that YouTube ads are constantly trying to sell me ... but I also feel that this would risk very much diluting the concept and value of these study packs.


I guess in these packs you can find information on (a) my compositions, and (b) an inside look at my process/techniques for realizing them with sample libs/MIDI. Each pack is something of a blend between these two educational aspects.

If you are only interested in (a), then you are likely better served downloading some MIDI of classic orchestral works or creating your own MIDI mockup of a great work by ear or from score, as that way you can access the work of many masters with much more to offer from a composition/orchestration angle.

I think that (b) is, as you say, what separates access to the MIDI and project files apart from doing what I outline above, since you can get something of a sneak peek into how I do things with expression, note data, and articulations--a peek inside my head, as it were. Granted, this is a messy place to be and certainly not a place for everybody (heck!). I was surprised a while back when a handful of folks started asking if they could buy/see my MIDI files, which is what gave me the idea to create the study packs.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 5, 2022)

For those wondering, here are the libraries used in each MIDI Stuy pack (I may be excluding some lesser used libraries, unless it says "only". Which means "only"):

LIBRARIES USED IN EACH PACK:

*MSP#1 - Commanding the Fleet*
Soaring Strings
CineBrass Core
Berlin WW
Misc others

*MSP#2 - Hillsdale*
Soaring Strings
Berlin Woodwinds Main
Berlin WW Soloists 1
Adventure Strings
Alicia's Keys
Misc others

*MSP#3 - Seraphim and Taiga*
Tallinn (only)

*MSP#4 - Approaching Darkness*
Berlin Brass
Berlin Strings
Berlin WW
Berlin Perc
Soaring Strings
Met Ark 1 (Choirs)
Misc others

*MSP#5 - Race to the Ocean*
Berlin Perc
Berlin Strings
Cinebrass Core
Berlin WW
Misc others

*MSP#6 - Into the Nebula*
Metropolis Ark 1 (only)

*MSP7 - The Upward Call*
Metropolis Ark 2 (only)


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 5, 2022)

lucky909091 said:


> Principles of arrangement with well-known virtual instrument libraries.


Dang. The old (now defunct) Northernsounds forum used to have an interactive, free online version of Rimsky-Korsakov's Principles of Orchestration with audio examples (rendered with Garritan Personal Orchestra, I believe). I have wished so many times that it still existed--I got so much out of that about... 14 years ago. If it existed today but with updated samples for the audio examples, that would be really fantastic.

Who else remembers this?


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 6, 2022)

Principles of Orchestration


Orchestration, Music Downloads Ochestration Lessons Northern Sounds Virtual Instruments Sample Libary Libraries VST, VSTi, DirectX, DXi, AudioUnits, AU Sample Libraries group buy,Music lessons vsti WASAPI Melody em Sample Libraries Keyboard Music Audio Software / Virtual Instruments,Sample...



web.archive.org





Looks like the audio was flash based, so current browsers won't support that. There are workarounds though.

EDIT: @Sunny Kumar Dallas TX's ebook link below is much better - cheers Sunny!


----------



## Sunny Kumar Dallas TX (Jan 6, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Dang. The old (now defunct) Northernsounds forum used to have an interactive, free online version of Rimsky-Korsakov's Principles of Orchestration with audio examples (rendered with Garritan Personal Orchestra, I believe). I have wished so many times that it still existed--I got so much out of that about... 14 years ago. If it existed today but with updated samples for the audio examples, that would be really fantastic.


Thanks for posting this. I copied and pasted the keywords from your description above, in Google Search and found the ebook with mp3 version of audio files and they seem to be working. I am not certain this is what you were referring to but it might be. 



The Project Gutenberg eBook of Principles of Orchestration, by Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov



My aspiring composer daughter is only 16 but i am starting to collect high quality curated resources like the ones recommended on this forum to supplement her learning in case she likes them. We already hit Gold Mine with OrchestrationSamples which she is really finding useful.


----------



## Sunny Kumar Dallas TX (Jan 6, 2022)

BTW I bought your $2 Midi Study as well but don't know when she will get to it.


----------



## lucky909091 (Jan 6, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> For those wondering, here are the libraries used in each MIDI Stuy pack (I may be excluding some lesser used libraries, unless it says "only". Which means "only"):
> 
> LIBRARIES USED IN EACH PACK:
> 
> ...


I bought the complete bundle and this overview is really helpful!
Thank you very much.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 6, 2022)

lucky909091 said:


> I bought the complete bundle and this overview is really helpful!
> Thank you very much.


Glad it's helpful! I should probably put more library information on the product pages.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 6, 2022)

Sunny Kumar Dallas TX said:


> Thanks for posting this. I copied and pasted the keywords from your description above, in Google Search and found the ebook with mp3 version of audio files and they seem to be working. I am not certain this is what you were referring to but it might be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that's great! I'll need to bookmark the url for future reference!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 6, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Oh, that's great! I'll need to bookmark the url for future reference!


Hey Ben, Amazon has the Kindle version for free also. Been free for a while, I leaped at it when I discovered this a couple years ago. 



I like the Kindle version on my iPad because when you highlight, you can read the highlights grouped together as a big document. I'm sure the other platforms do that as well.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 6, 2022)

BTW, I have your _How To Compose with MIDI and Virtual Instruments_ course and have been going through it a second time now that I know Cubase way better, and that section from chapters 16-23 where you hit the runner's high and start recording and fixing and enhancing all in real time, wow... that section alone is worth the price of admission. You and Guy Michelmore are the only ones I found so far that spend a ton of time in real time in that area, and for _me_ that's the most helpful. 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 7, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> BTW, I have your _How To Compose with MIDI and Virtual Instruments_ course and have been going through it a second time now that I know Cubase way better, and that section from chapters 16-23 where you hit the runner's high and start recording and fixing and enhancing all in real time, wow... that section alone is worth the price of admission. You and Guy Michelmore are the only ones I found so far that spend a ton of time in real time in that area, and for _me_ that's the most helpful. 👍🏼👍🏼


So glad you're enjoying the course!


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 8, 2022)

And... here is a playlist of the tracks that are featured in the Alpha bundle (all 7 packs), which is currently $75 on sale. https://store.fortecomposeracademy.com/?coupon=MIDIMADNESS



Actually, one track from MSP#3 (Taiga) is not in this playlist. I should probably upload it.


----------



## ism (Jan 11, 2022)

From Ben's latest marketing spam ... this is actually quite interesting, and merits quoting in the larger context of learning how to use vi's, re: the purpose of studying someone else's midi:



Learn more about full orchestra writing without needing to read sheet music (or read it well)
Use one of the library specific packs (#3 - Tallinn, #6 - Metropolis Ark 1, #7 - Metropolis Ark 2) as a springboard for becoming familiar with that library, if you have it
Apply the MIDI data to your own libraries to become familiar with their capabilities and limits
Observe voicing, arrangement, and orchestration principles from the MIDI
Observe how CC dynamics, note starts/ends, velocity, and tempo map modifications can be used for expression
Read the PDF guide and learn from it's observations and suggestions
Use the MIDI of one of the more dense, full orchestra pieces to balance your orchestral template
Practice your mixing skills by working on someone else's music
Move the MIDI parts to other instruments or sections, for quick experimentation with different instrument blends
Move MIDI parts up, down or around to experiment with different voicing structures
Fight G.A.S. (Gear Acquisition Syndrome) by learning to better use the tools you already have! Save buckets! 


Also ... can't wait for a Berlin Strings pack (which maybe I've mentioned before) ....


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 11, 2022)

I bought the alpha bundle and I'm super happy - there's so much to draw from these! I really like the PDFs - the directed listening and suggested activities add a lot for me. Viewing the pitch data of all the melodic tracks layered together as I listen is new and interesting (though obvious in hindsight) - e.g. where (and _why_) you are filling in all the spectrum and where you aren't, and how that affects the listener.

Anyways - I do think there is lots of room for this sort of thing: it helps me make better use of the stuff I already bought and thats def what I'm looking for.

For the next bundle can I put in a request for The Ultimate Sacrifice?


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 11, 2022)

tc9000 said:


> I bought the alpha bundle and I'm super happy - there's so much to draw from these! I really like the PDFs - the directed listening and suggested activities add a lot for me. Viewing the pitch data of all the melodic tracks layered together as I listen is new and interesting (though obvious in hindsight) - e.g. where (and _why_) you are filling in all the spectrum and where you aren't, and how that affects the listener.
> 
> Anyways - I do think there is lots of room for this sort of thing: it helps me make better use of the stuff I already bought and thats def what I'm looking for.
> 
> For the next bundle can I put in a request for The Ultimate Sacrifice?


So glad you're enjoying it! And I really appreciate the feedback on the PDFs--I don't know how many people bother to read them!


----------



## Frederick (Jan 11, 2022)

Question, and forgive me if the information is already available, but: Are study packs 6 and 7 with the SINE or the Kontakt version of the Arks? (I only have the SINE version)


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 12, 2022)

Frederick said:


> Question, and forgive me if the information is already available, but: Are study packs 6 and 7 with the SINE or the Kontakt version of the Arks? (I only have the SINE version)


The kontakt version. But the patches should be the same regardless of player (haven't done a side-by-side to confirm that, tho). I think not having the kontakt version would only make a difference if you're opening the cubase file, in which case you would need load the same patches in the sine player first and make sure they're routed to the corresponding midi track.


----------



## dyvoid (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi Ben, really enjoying the packs for Commanding The Fleet and The Upward Call. I learned some useful stuff already. Since I own none of the libraries you use, I've had to recreate them with my own libraries, which turns out to actually be a very useful exercise and a great entry point to get familiar with the MIDI.

However, I'm sure not everyone would be willing (or able) to recreate the songs with different libraries. So here's a suggestion for future packs: Would it be possible to not only have an export of the full song, but also the stems of all the major groups (strings, brass, woodwinds etc)? This is what they do for the projects on synthestration.com and it's very useful. When you have access to more isolated stems, it makes it significantly easier to analyze the pure midi, without using any actual VSTs.

I can see how you might not want to release ALL of the stems, but having stems of at least the major groups would definitely be a useful addition.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 12, 2022)

dyvoid said:


> Hi Ben, really enjoying the packs for Commanding The Fleet and The Upward Call. I learned some useful stuff already. Since I own none of the libraries you use, I've had to recreate them with my own libraries, which turns out to actually be a very useful exercise and a great entry point to get familiar with the MIDI.
> 
> However, I'm sure not everyone would be willing (or able) to recreate the songs with different libraries. So here's a suggestion for future packs: Would it be possible to not only have an export of the full song, but also the stems of all the major groups (strings, brass, woodwinds etc)? This is what they do for the projects on synthestration.com and it's very useful. When you have access to more isolated stems, it makes it significantly easier to analyze the pure midi, without using any actual VSTs.
> 
> I can see how you might not want to release ALL of the stems, but having stems of at least the major groups would definitely be a useful addition.


Thanks for your feedback! This is a really good idea, but not something I've implemented with all the packs, partly due to not being sure how needed/wanted that is. Study pack #2 (Hillsdale) actually does have audio stems (per instrumental section, IIRC), but currently it's the only one that does. I may need go back and render stems for the other packs sometime. 

Sometime.


----------



## dyvoid (Jan 12, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> This is a really good idea, but not something I've implemented with all the packs, partly due to not being sure how needed/wanted that is. Study pack #2 (Hillsdale) actually does have audio stems (per instrumental section, IIRC), but currently it's the only one that does.


Ah, good to hear, I wasn't aware you had already done this with Hillsdale. And yeah, I don't see how anyone would hate having section stems. 😁 For people who own both Cubase and your libraries ofcourse it would be useless, but I'm going to guess a significant amount of your (potential) buyers may not fall in that category.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 12, 2022)

dyvoid said:


> Ah, good to hear, I wasn't aware you had already done this with Hillsdale. And yeah, I don't see how anyone would hate having section stems. 😁 For people who own both Cubase and your libraries ofcourse it would be useless, but I'm going to guess a significant amount of your (potential) buyers may not fall in that category.


Yeah, I should probably just render and upload the stems.


----------



## Pier-V (Jan 13, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Dang. The old (now defunct) Northernsounds forum used to have an interactive, free online version of Rimsky-Korsakov's Principles of Orchestration with audio examples (rendered with Garritan Personal Orchestra, I believe). I have wished so many times that it still existed--I got so much out of that about... 14 years ago. If it existed today but with updated samples for the audio examples, that would be really fantastic.
> 
> Who else remembers this?


I don't want to seem overly nostalgic, but I clearly remember how owning a Vst felt like magic back then (well, to the younger me at least ).
Demos were done using a different philosophy, and there was this incredible enthusiasm towards what it was finally possible to achieve and the amazing level of realism for the time - this composition from Richard Birdsall used to inspire me a lot haha. It's done using GPO: younger folks, you have no excuses!


.
I've bought the midi pack for commanding the fleet, downloading it right now. In the next days I'll give a proper look to the other compositions, and if I find something interesting (let's be real, it _will_ happen) I'll know what to do!


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 13, 2022)

Pier-V said:


> I don't want to seem overly nostalgic, but I clearly remember how owning a Vst felt like magic back then (well, to the younger me at least ).
> Demos were done using a different philosophy, and there was this incredible enthusiasm towards what it was finally possible to achieve and the amazing level of realism for the time - this composition from Richard Birdsall used to inspire me a lot haha. It's done using GPO: younger folks, you have no excuses!
> 
> 
> ...



GPO for life!!!

I was actually going through my samples looking for something specific earlier today and loaded up a couple GPO patches. Man, what a throwback! Haven't loaded any of those patches in... probably at least 10 years. Maybe 12.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 18, 2022)

ism said:


> From Ben's latest marketing spam ... this is actually quite interesting, and merits quoting in the larger context of learning how to use vi's, re: the purpose of studying someone else's midi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it spam if someone else shares it? ;P

Glad you found it interesting... it's definitely been helpful to get all the feedback about the packs. Gives me ideas for what will be helpful in the future.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 22, 2022)

Just a heads up that there's only 10 days left in the sale.

Allow me to highlight the first MIDI study pack bundle, which includes the first seven MIDI study packs. During the 40% off intro period it is down to $75, but will go back up to $125 on Feb 1. https://store.fortecomposeracademy.com/?coupon=MIDIMADNESS

I tried to create the study packs to each have a slightly unique educational slant reflected in the study notes so there's not much educational overlap between packs. Hopefully then, each pack will offer unique value and they kinda work together in a bundle. 






NOTE: If you have bought one or more of the MIDI study packs prior to Jan 1, 2022 and are interested in upgrading to the full *7-pack alpha bundle*, shoot me a PM here on VI-C or email me at *support (at) fortecomposeracademy.com* and I can set you up with a custom upgrade link that subtracts what you've already spent on MIDI packs. (I don't have a slick, automatic "complete your bundle" feature on my course hosting platform, so I have to do it manually).


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 29, 2022)

tc9000 said:


> I bought Commanding the Fleet! MIDI imports fine into Reaper - tempo map, CC, all good. Sounds great - it's enlightening to hear the libraries I already have sounding so good - it has a strong anti-GAS effect.


UPDATE: I listed the anti-GAS benefits of these packs as an official reason to buy on my product page!


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 29, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> UPDATE: I listed the anti-GAS benefits of these packs as an official reason to buy on my product page!


Hi @BenBotkin ,

I'm interested in purchasing your MIDI Study Pack bundle. I use Studio One Pro 5.5.

I have Three Questions :

Q1. When I import the midi file of the MIDI Pack, does it show the name of each track in Studio One Pro song after I import it, so I can assign the proper instrument/library to the tracks ?

Q2. What type of additional info. does the pdf document of each pack provide ?

Q3. The MIDI Packs that use OT Metropolis Arks, I have the SINE versions, would they work fine ?

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## cedricm (Jan 29, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Thanks for the feedback! Your thoughts make sense--there are definitely messy aspects to the multi-library approach of the midi pack you bought, and having the project available in your own DAW format would be ideal. Packs 3 (Tallinn), 6 (M Ark 1) and 7 (M Ark 2) are actually created with a single library since those pieces were written as demos for thise libraries.
> 
> And actually, none of these pieces for written specifially to be in a MIDI study pack, but were appropriated for that purpose.
> 
> If I did make a pack or two with new compositions created specifially for study packs, what do you find more interesting--seeing how libraries are used for realism, or seeing compositional/orchestration principles in action (even if realism suffers thru use of an elementry library)?


Sorry for the late answer : I would be interested in both, but if I had to choose one, it would be realism.

Also, you may want to consider doing packs for East West Composer sub / EW Hollywood : it's such an affordable way to explore orchestral composition.


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 29, 2022)

ism said:


> I think that there's two main ways these packs are valuable.
> 
> 1st in terms of the composition, and the notes, and the ability to look at the notes via the midi.
> 
> ...



fwiw,

I had zero issues using CSW instead of Berlin Woodwinds for Commanding The Fleet. 

Replacing some brass was similarly effortless.

I could try different strings … it’s true having Soaring Strings helped “ground” my version and give me a baseline against which I could mix other parts. 

It’s the percussion that was most difficult to replicate.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 29, 2022)

@Soundbed ,

Q. When you imported the MIDI Pack into S1Pro 5 , do you also get the names of the tracks/instruments showing up in S1 ? What about the Tempo track was it also imported ? 

I'm just trying to find out if the midi import is straight forward into S1Pro 5, and most of the song data is imported. I just have to assign the instruments. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 29, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @BenBotkin ,
> 
> 
> Q1. When I import the midi file of the MIDI Pack, does it show the name of each track in Studio One Pro song after I import it, so I can assign the proper instrument/library to the tracks ?
> ...


A1 - It absolutely should. I have not heard of anyone having trouble track labelling upon MIDI import in any DAW. If you do have any trouble, let me know and I can get you sorted out. 

A2 - Usually it's about 2 pages of how to use the files, import instructions, etc. Then 2-3 pages of instruction or examples or assignments from/based on the piece. Here's a sample page from MSP#4.






Some of the thoughts are a little random--it's kind of things I want to point out from the piece. I try to give each pack a little bit of a unique educational angle in the commentary so there's not too much overlap from one pack to the next. 

A3 - The sine versions should work just fine! I think (but have not confirmed for sure) that the patch names are all the same as in Kontakt, so It'll simply be a matter of loading those same patches in the Sine version of the library. 

Thanks for your interest! 

Ben


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 29, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Sorry for the late answer : I would be interested in both, but if I had to choose one, it would be realism.
> 
> Also, you may want to consider doing packs for East West Composer sub / EW Hollywood : it's such an affordable way to explore orchestral composition.


No worries-- and thanks for the feedback! Yeah, the accessibility/affordability of the composer cloud really has changed the game from a beginners/educational point of view. I would be really curious to know how many subs they have sold, but I'm sure they're not sharing that info.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 29, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> A1 - It absolutely should. I have not heard of anyone having trouble track labelling upon MIDI import in any DAW. If you do have any trouble, let me know and I can get you sorted out.
> 
> A2 - Usually it's about 2 pages of how to use the files, import instructions, etc. Then 2-3 pages of instruction or examples or assignments from/based on the piece. Here's a sample page from MSP#4.
> 
> ...


Hi @BenBotkin ,

Thanks for the feedback. 

I Purchased the bundle.  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 29, 2022)

dyvoid said:


> I'm sure not everyone would be willing (or able) to recreate the songs with different libraries


I really don’t understand why not.


muziksculp said:


> @Soundbed ,
> 
> Q. When you imported the MIDI Pack into S1Pro 5 , do you also get the names of the tracks/instruments showing up in S1 ? What about the Tempo track was it also imported ?
> 
> ...


Yes it all imported.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 29, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> I really don’t understand why not.
> 
> Yes it all imported.


THANKS


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 31, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @BenBotkin ,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> ...


Much appreciated! Let me know if you run into any issues.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 31, 2022)

Just 2-ish hours left in the sale! Tomorrow the prices on all seven packs (and the 7-in-1 bundle) will revert to regular. Here is the today/tomorrow price comparison:

MSP#1 - Commanding the Fleet Today: *$2* (tomorrow, $25)
MSPs #2-7 - Today: *$15 each* (tomorrow: $25 each)
MSP Alpha Bundle - Today: *$75* (tomorrow: $125)









Forte Composer Academy


Here you can find courses and products designed to help composers overcome real-life challenges and make steps of positive progress in their craft.




store.fortecomposeracademy.com


----------



## RMH (Feb 4, 2022)

I should have come in earlier... It's too bad I missed it.


----------



## BenBotkin (Feb 5, 2022)

Welp, the sale just passed but I've already got another MIDI study pack to share! This one is based on the demo I wrote for Orchestral Tools' new Igudesman Solo Violin. https://store.fortecomposeracademy.com/midi-study-pack-8-elementary-perceivers






This pack obviously makes sense for purchasers of the Igudesman library, but I also think it has a lot of value for those who want to learn how to create dynamic, lively melody lines like this--regardless of instrument or sample library. The included PDF notes focus on creating dynamic and compelling melody lines with an assortment of different articulations (and without legato!), and I recommend applying and adapting this main melody line to different instruments (like woodwinds and brass) to become more familiar with/used to creating lines with multiple patches.





@dyvoid suggested including audio stems of the various instrument groups , and that makes a lot of sense. I am planning to update all study packs with WAV stems in the near-ish future to accommodate the needs of you users and add more practical value to the packs.




This MIDI Study Pack comes packed in .zip format and contains the following files:


*.mid* - This is a MIDI file, which can be opened in any DAW or notation program (although opening it in a DAW like Cubase or Logic is recommended).
*.cprs* - There are two Cubase 11 project files: one with plugins and one with NO plugins in the event that you have trouble loading the project due to missing or incompatible plugins (as a few users have experienced). The only reason to use the .cpr over the MIDI is so you can see the additional volume automation I am doing in Cubase, and to see how I am using FX.
*.wav* - This is the final, mixed version of the piece for your listening reference.
*.wav stems* - In the event that you want to recreate the piece with your own libraries, you might find listening to these stems useful for reference reasons.
*.pdf *- Readme and Study Guide
This new pack will be available at a discounted price of $17.50 (reg price $25) until February 22nd. https://store.fortecomposeracademy.com/midi-study-pack-8-elementary-perceivers


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Feb 5, 2022)

I would love if you could show what dynamics each part is playing at, for example by including the note sheet as pdf with dynamic markings.

Then people like me could use the MIDI packs for balancing the library used. I bought the one using Berlin Woodwinds for example. Dynamic markings would make a lot of sense to have for me


----------



## odod (Feb 11, 2022)

bought it ,unfortunately it is still Kontakt 5 :( and i don't have berlin, well i can use other libraries i guess.


----------



## BenBotkin (Feb 12, 2022)

odod said:


> bought it ,unfortunately it is still Kontakt 5 :( and i don't have berlin, well i can use other libraries i guess.


Hi there! Which pack did you pick up? 

Yeah, pretty much regardless of which pack you buy you are going to have to do some work reloading/replacing instruments.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jul 12, 2022)

Yo! I'm running a summer sale on MIDI Study packs! For the next month (Until Aug 13) grab any MIDI study pack product (including the Alpha Bundle) for 40% off regular price. https://store.fortecomposeracademy.com/







The idea behind the MIDI study pack is to create a single in-depth orchestration and composition lesson based on the MIDI files of a particular piece of mine.

Each of the nine MIDI Study Packs comes with the following files:


*.mid* - This is a MIDI file, which can be opened in any DAW or notation program (although opening it in a DAW like Cubase or Logic is recommended).
*.cprs* - There are two Cubase 11 project files: one with plugins and one with NO plugins in the event that you have trouble loading the project due to missing or incompatible plugins (as a few users have experienced). The only reason to use the .cpr over the MIDI is so you can see the additional volume automation I am doing in Cubase, and to see how I am using FX.
*.wav* - This is the final, mixed version of the piece for your listening reference.
*.wav stems* - In the event that you want to recreate the piece with your own libraries, you might find listening to these stems useful for reference reasons. (only current exception: MSP#3)
*.pdf *- Readme and Study Guide

Thanks!

Ben (Forte Composer Academy)


----------



## liquidlino (Jul 12, 2022)

Bought the $2 pack, looking forward to seeing how a pro goes about programming. Thanks!


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 12, 2022)

@BenBotkin FYI, it is impossible to read your email on an Android phone. Thought I'd let you know.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jul 13, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> @BenBotkin FYI, it is impossible to read your email on an Android phone. Thought I'd let you know.


Oh dear! Sorry for the headache.

This is the first I've heard of this problem-- is the formatting wonky? Text too small? 

Thanks for bringing this to my attention!


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 13, 2022)

I obviously couldn't read the text and clicking on the images merely enlarges them.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jul 13, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> I obviously couldn't read the text and clicking on the images merely enlarges them.


Thanks for sharing the screenshot! Yeah, my email newsletter system doesn't let me have linkable images (it just enlarges when you click, as you say), but I'm not sure why the entire email body is shrunk like that. I'm on android as well and I have not seen any similar issues...


----------



## AlainTH (Jul 13, 2022)

thank you for the 2$ tour!


----------



## BenBotkin (Jul 13, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Bought the $2 pack, looking forward to seeing how a pro goes about programming. Thanks!


Thanks! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## RMH (Jul 13, 2022)

hi, @BenBotkin
I have a question
1. Is mixing applied and does it include the information of the plug-in used?
2. There are many instruments that I don't have, so is it meaningful to buy and study pack in that case?


----------



## liquidlino (Jul 13, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Thanks! Hope you enjoy it.


Very much so, so far. I've brought it into Reaper, and distributing the midi items across CSS, Century Brass and Spitfire Studio Winds so far (I don't have any choirs). The strings are the most interesting part, it's fascinating how the chromatic chord changes work - there's no legato, yet still sounds so legato. And seeing how the strings have been arranged across octaves and unison, and being able to turn the 8ve tracks on and off and hearing the difference. Also, the way the brass and strings are orchestrated. Very interesting so far, and great being able to flick back and forth from VI instruments to the stems for that section, really powerful.

Obviously, being different libraries than ark1, timings are all over the place, but that's next step to go through and set all the track delays to bring it back together.

I'm going to have a play with quantizing to grid vs leaving as unquantized as provided.

All in all, does what it says on the tin - provides a study tool into VI orchestration, performance and production.

I should add - it's really helpful that the midi items don't use keyswitches, it's one artic per track, which is much easier to translate to other libraries.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jul 14, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Very much so, so far. I've brought it into Reaper, and distributing the midi items across CSS, Century Brass and Spitfire Studio Winds so far (I don't have any choirs). The strings are the most interesting part, it's fascinating how the chromatic chord changes work - there's no legato, yet still sounds so legato. And seeing how the strings have been arranged across octaves and unison, and being able to turn the 8ve tracks on and off and hearing the difference. Also, the way the brass and strings are orchestrated. Very interesting so far, and great being able to flick back and forth from VI instruments to the stems for that section, really powerful.
> 
> Obviously, being different libraries than ark1, timings are all over the place, but that's next step to go through and set all the track delays to bring it back together.
> 
> ...


What tremendous feedback! I'm really glad the stems are helpful. 

And yeah, legato is great, but it's often not the right articulation for the job. It's gotten a lot of hype in VI marketing (for good reasons), but I actually use it less and less--even though it is getting better in general.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jul 14, 2022)

RMH said:


> hi, @BenBotkin
> I have a question
> 1. Is mixing applied and does it include the information of the plug-in used?
> 2. There are many instruments that I don't have, so is it meaningful to buy and study pack in that case?


Thanks for the question! 
In the MIDI file, you get
- individual tracks with velocity, CC info, pedal, etc. (no DAW-level volume automation data)
- tempo track

I do most of my mixing with a combination of orchestration, midi CC, and volume automation. Unfortunately I have not figured out any way to export the volume automation from Cubase into MIDI, so the levels will be a little different than in my session. 

But if you are a Cubase user, you can access the .cpr, and see all that stuff. Between the track labelling and the PDF study guide, I try to make it very clear which libraries and patches I'm using. I'm not using much in the way of FX plugins, but you can see what I'm using in the Cubase project file. 

Regarding question #2, it depends on what you're hoping to get out of the pack. If you're using it as a tool to become familiar with that library (like Metropolis Ark 1), then obviously that makes no sense. 

But in my opinion there is more to be gained by applying the samples you already own to the MIDI data, manipulating it, and seeing how it is similar/different. This can be a great way to familiarize yourself with the tools you already have and push their limits. And as @liquidlino mentioned, you can use the included WAV stems as audio reference if you don't have the particular library/s I'm using. 

Does that help?


----------



## RMH (Jul 14, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Thanks for the question!
> In the MIDI file, you get
> - individual tracks with velocity, CC info, pedal, etc. (no DAW-level volume automation data)
> - tempo track
> ...


Thank you! It helps a lot.


----------



## BenBotkin (Jul 14, 2022)

RMH said:


> Thank you! It helps a lot.


My pleasure!


----------



## BenBotkin (Jul 15, 2022)

AlainTH said:


> thank you for the 2$ tour!


Thanks for coming on the tour!


----------



## BenBotkin (Jul 19, 2022)

Another announcement: All MIDI Study packs (except for #3, for technical reasons) now come with individual WAV stems of the instrumental sections. If you have purchased a MIDI study pack in the past, you will need to revisit the product in your account and download the WAV Stems .zip file for your respective purchase.





A number of folks in the past have requested these so that they have more accurate section-by-section audio reference when they are reconstructing a certain section with their own sample libraries. Let's say you nab pack #6 Intro the Nebula (which is only $2 this month). This piece was created 100% with Orchestral Tools' Metropolis Ark 1 library. If you do not own that exact library but still want to experiment with the MIDI and learn from it, you can re-create the performance with instrumentals and libraries you already have (this takes some time/effort, but in my opinion is probably the most beneficial exercise you can do with these packs). If you're going to do this, it might be nice to listen to, say, just the strings from that piece while you construct your string performance. Now you can do that.

Additionally, you can experiment with library blending my combining my stems with the ones you create with your instruments, or use the stems for some personal mixing practice.

I've already made a coupe of adjustments to how I do MIDI study packs based on user feedback, and if you have any other ideas on how the packs can offer more or better educational value, I'm all ears!


----------



## Awoo Composer (Jul 20, 2022)

This is a really cool idea. I might pick a few of these up. Knowing that the only libraries I have are Nucleus Lite, BBCSO Discover and Kontakt Factory Library, I would probably have to do a fair amount of work myself to adapt them to those libraries, which might be a good learning exercise without worrying about actually composing anything.

This is probably a farfetch'd question, but which of these packs do you think is the least complicated and best for beginners to study from? And you can use the MIDI even without the libraries installed, right? (Trying to recreate it from ear as a beginner would be a very tall order considering my musical ear is barely developed)


----------



## BenBotkin (Jul 21, 2022)

Awoo Composer said:


> This is a really cool idea. I might pick a few of these up. Knowing that the only libraries I have are Nucleus Lite, BBCSO Discover and Kontakt Factory Library, I would probably have to do a fair amount of work myself to adapt them to those libraries, which might be a good learning exercise without worrying about actually composing anything.
> 
> This is probably a farfetch'd question, but which of these packs do you think is the least complicated and best for beginners to study from? And you can use the MIDI even without the libraries installed, right? (Trying to recreate it from ear as a beginner would be a very tall order considering my musical ear is barely developed)


Thanks for your interest!

Which is least complicated? Hmmm...
Well, MSP#3 (Tallinn) is probably the least intricate and has the fewest moving parts. Or you could nab #6 for $2, and see what you think of that one! I'm not exactly sure which is best for beginners.


----------



## Awoo Composer (Jul 21, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Thanks for your interest!
> 
> While is least complicated? Hmmm...
> Well, MSP#3 (Tallinn) is probably the least intricate and has the fewest moving parts. Or you could nab #6 for $2, and see what you think of that one! I'm not exactly sure which is best for beginners.


I kept listening to the tracks and I was quickly liking too many of them (the intro to #6 gave me an Elden Ring vibe and I connected with the general song so well) so I ended up just buying the 1-7 bundle. Thanks for creating these! Excited to learn from them.


----------



## clintowenellis (Jul 22, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Another announcement: All MIDI Study packs (except for #3, for technical reasons) now come with individual WAV stems of the instrumental sections. If you have purchased a MIDI study pack in the past, you will need to revisit the product in your account and download the WAV Stems .zip file for your respective purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was so excited to see this in my E-mail as I found that was the biggest flaw with the MIDI pack, but absolutely gutted it's not for number 3 (the one I have). Is there anyway at all we can get them, even if they are of lower quality than you'd like? It would help heaps and I'm loving experimenting with this. 

It's such a great idea, I wish all sample libraries would come with the demo tracks MIDI data so you can learn how to use the library best. Thanks heaps for the effort


----------



## BenBotkin (Jul 22, 2022)

clintowenellis said:


> I was so excited to see this in my E-mail as I found that was the biggest flaw with the MIDI pack, but absolutely gutted it's not for number 3 (the one I have). Is there anyway at all we can get them, even if they are of lower quality than you'd like? It would help heaps and I'm loving experimenting with this.
> 
> It's such a great idea, I wish all sample libraries would come with the demo tracks MIDI data so you can learn how to use the library best. Thanks heaps for the effort


Aw, that's a bummer! My install of Tallinn was having issues when I went to export stems a couple weeks back, and I didn't have time to address it at the time. Am working on fixing my installation today so hopefully I can get stems for this one soon!


----------



## BenBotkin (Jul 22, 2022)

Awoo Composer said:


> I kept listening to the tracks and I was quickly liking too many of them (the intro to #6 gave me an Elden Ring vibe and I connected with the general song so well) so I ended up just buying the 1-7 bundle. Thanks for creating these! Excited to learn from them.


Thanks! I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## clintowenellis (Jul 22, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Aw, that's a bummer! My install of Tallinn was having issues when I went to export stems a couple weeks back, and I didn't have time to address it at the time. Am working on fixing my installation today so hopefully I can get stems for this one soon!


That'd be amazing, thank you so much. If I can get my hands on those, that might be just the ticket to push me to buy the bundle


----------



## BenBotkin (Jul 25, 2022)

clintowenellis said:


> That'd be amazing, thank you so much. If I can get my hands on those, that might be just the ticket to push me to buy the bundle


UPDATE: I was able to get (most of) my install issues worked out and now you can find WAV stems of both Seraphim and Taiga in MSP#3: Tallinn. I was having an issue with a sub-bass organ patch so I swapped it out with another one that was similar, but a little more reedy in tone. 

You should need to log into your account to access and download the new files. 

Enjoy! 

P.S. each wav stems .zip is the same size, but they are not duplicates. This is just because each piece happens to have the same number of stems and be the same length (1:38). Yeah, that threw me for a minute.


----------



## clintowenellis (Jul 26, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> UPDATE: I was able to get (most of) my install issues worked out and now you can find WAV stems of both Seraphim and Taiga in MSP#3: Tallinn. I was having an issue with a sub-bass organ patch so I swapped it out with another one that was similar, but a little more reedy in tone.
> 
> You should need to log into your account to access and download the new files.
> 
> ...


Amazing, thank you so much!


----------



## BenBotkin (Jul 27, 2022)

clintowenellis said:


> Amazing, thank you so much!


----------



## BenBotkin (Jul 28, 2022)

For those who are wondering, I just released a new video on my site where I explain what MIDI Study packs are and show a bunch of ways they (and the included educational assets) can be used for learning.



Hint: iT's NoT a mIDi pAcK!11


----------



## BenBotkin (Aug 12, 2022)

I had a problem with my email provider and my 24-hours-left email went out half a day late. So I'm extending my sale until mid-day tomorrow in the US (Aug 13th) so my email is not lying. 

I don't remember if I've mentioned this this time around, but my study pack bundle can be had for $50 off for the next 12 hours or so as part of the sale. This nets you the first seven MIDI study packs at an average of just under $11 each (reg $25 apiece).





Here's the rundown of what is in each included MIDI Study pack:



> *MSP#1 - Commanding the Fleet*
> Educational Focus: Individual Lines VS Pad writing, Dense and Thin Voicing
> Libs I used: Soaring Strings, CineBrass Core, Berlin WW, Misc others
> 
> ...



*COMPLETE YOUR BUNDLE*

If you have bought one or more of the MIDI study packs contained in this bundle (#1-7) at any price above the extra-special $2 promotional deal and are interested in upgrading to the full *7-pack alpha bundle*, PM me here on VI-C or shoot me a message at *[email protected]* and I can set you up with a custom upgrade link that drops the sale price even lower.


----------



## Axl (Aug 13, 2022)

dipped the toe in with the 2 bucks one. thank you for the offer.


----------



## BenBotkin (Aug 13, 2022)

Axl said:


> dipped the toe in with the 2 bucks one. thank you for the offer.


My pleasure! Thanks for trying it out!


----------



## BenBotkin (Nov 5, 2022)

As part of my Big November Sale, all my MIDI Study Pack products are dropping in price by around 50%. My MIDI Study Pack Alpha Bundle is dropping to a new all-time low price of $65 (usually $125). This nets you the first seven MIDI study packs at an average of just over $9 each (reg $25 apiece). You can also nab individual MIDI study packs (1-9) for $12 each during the sale. https://store.fortecomposeracademy.com/






The idea behind the MIDI study pack is to create a single in-depth orchestration and composition lesson based on the MIDI files of a particular piece of mine. This provides the opportunity for the kind of detailed study one would undertake with full orchestra scores, but there are a few advantages provided by having access to the MIDI over conventional notation:

Learn more about full orchestra writing without needing to read sheet music (or read it well)
Use one of the library specific packs (#3 - Tallinn, #6 - Metropolis Ark 1, #7 - Metropolis Ark 2) as a springboard for becoming familiar with that library, if you have it
Apply the MIDI data to your own libraries to become familiar with their capabilities and limits
Observe voicing, arrangement, and orchestration principles from the MIDI
Observe how CC dynamics, note starts/ends, velocity, and tempo map modifications can be used for expression
Read the PDF guide and learn from it's observations and suggestions
Use the MIDI of one of the more dense, full orchestra pieces to balance your orchestral template
Practice your MIDI mixing skills by working on someone else's music
Practice your AUDIO music skills by accessing the included sectional WAV stems
Move the MIDI parts to other instruments or sections, for quick experimentation with different instrument blends
Move MIDI parts up, down or around to experiment with different voicing structures
Fight G.A.S. (Gear Acquisition Syndrome) by learning to better use the tools you already have! Save buckets!


----------

